# Flying with kitten in carry-on



## Cheryl17 (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm going to be flying on American from Philadelphia to Chicago with a Maine Coon kitten.  I've reviewed the requirements, spoke with a reservations agent to clarify the requirements, and received some suggestions from the breeder, but I still have a few questions.  The breeder suggested that I try to obtain a seat in the first or last row.  Is the first row preferable?  Since this row is assigned at check-in, how early should I arrive?  Also, if I sit in the first or last row, where exactly would I put the pet carrier?  I'd appreciate any advice.  However, please don't turn this thread into a discussion of whether airlines should allow pets in the cabin.  TIA.


----------



## Spence (Jun 13, 2007)

Cheryl17 said:


> I'm going to be flying on American from Philadelphia to Chicago with a Maine Coon kitten.  I've reviewed the requirements, spoke with a reservations agent to clarify the requirements, and received some suggestions from the breeder, but I still have a few questions.  The breeder suggested that I try to obtain a seat in the first or last row.  Is the first row preferable?  Since this row is assigned at check-in, how early should I arrive?  Also, if I sit in the first or last row, where exactly would I put the pet carrier?  I'd appreciate any advice.  However, please don't turn this thread into a discussion of whether airlines should allow pets in the cabin.  TIA.


If I were allergic to cats, I'd certainly want no cats in the confined cabin, but I am a Maine Coon cat owner, too, so I don't care.    NOT the first row unless you want to check your kitty or lock him in the overhead bin.  Your breeder is loco, there's no place to put the pet if you're seated in the 'bulkhead' seat.  You're talking a small cat probably in a small soft sided carrier, you can stick it under any seat in the cabin as long as you have a seat in front of you to do it.


----------



## Cheryl17 (Jun 13, 2007)

The breeder mentioned that in the bulkhead row there is a place to put a baby bassinet and that the pet carrier could be placed there.  However, I don't know if this is standard on all planes, whether I need to reserve this in advance, etc.  With regards to the last row, she mentioned that there may be a place to put the pet carrier behind me.  Once again, I'd appreciate any additional info.


----------



## Spence (Jun 13, 2007)

Cheryl17 said:


> The breeder mentioned that in the bulkhead row there is a place to put a baby bassinet and that the pet carrier could be placed there.  However, I don't know if this is standard on all planes, whether I need to reserve this in advance, etc.  With regards to the last row, she mentioned that there may be a place to put the pet carrier behind me.  Once again, I'd appreciate any additional info.


Your breeder is out of touch with today's domestic cabin configurations.


----------



## lynne (Jun 13, 2007)

*Get a soft-sided carrier*

The cat carrier must be able to fit under the seat in front of you.  We made this trip from NY to Hawaii with two adult Maine Coon cats.  We used soft-sided carriers and were fortunate enough to have the middle seat between us empty.  The cats did exceptionally well.  Enjoy your Maine Coon kitty, they are a great breed.


----------



## jlwquilter (Jun 13, 2007)

I flew with my new kitty years ago. The carrier had to be able to fit under the seat in front of me. After take off I could take the carrier out from under the seat, keep it on my lap and pet kitty thru the bars - I used a hard sided carrier that allowed me to do this. I could NOT open the carrier. Kitty meowed alot but otherwise was fine  I had some seat in the middle of the plane, by the way.


----------



## stmartinfan (Jun 13, 2007)

The rows are way to close together to do this anymore, even in the bulkhead.  I can recall flying on planes (in the old days) when the flight attendent would provide a small "bassinet" that clipped to the bulkhead wall in front of the first row of seats, if someone with a baby was sitting there.  But that could not be in place during take off and landing.  I haven't seen one in decades, and the flight attendents will not allow anything to sit on the floor in that space during take off and landing either.  Other than avoiding the first row, I wouldn't think it would matter where you are in the plane.  Back row would at least minimize the number of other passengers close to you, for those who might be allergic.




Cheryl17 said:


> The breeder mentioned that in the bulkhead row there is a place to put a baby bassinet and that the pet carrier could be placed there.


----------



## lbertera (Jun 14, 2007)

When I flew my kitten (5 months) from California to Michigan, I used a hard carrier.  I also obtained a tranquilizer from the vet when I got the necessary papers for flying.  I put her under the seat and after a few minutes of objections she went to sleep.  She is now 10 years old.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 14, 2007)

*Just be aware . . .*

If there are passengers seated around you who object due to allergies, they may make you allow them to put the cat down in the cargohold below the passengers' cabin.  This was the case on a flight I was on last fall where there were several of us on the (small) plane allergic to cats.  That was on NWA and the gentlman flying with the cat was not very happy, but had to comply.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Jun 14, 2007)

You better hope I am no where on that plane.  I can not be in any room with a cat.  Instant asthma attack.


----------



## Cheryl17 (Jun 14, 2007)

Timeshare Von said:


> If there are passengers seated around you who object due to allergies, they may make you allow them to put the cat down in the cargohold below the passengers' cabin.  This was the case on a flight I was on last fall where there were several of us on the (small) plane allergic to cats.



That is very concerning.  My trip to pick up our kitten is in July, and cats aren't allowed to fly in the cargo area on American if the temperature is greater than 75 degrees in the departure or arrival city.  Also, my pet carrier meets the in-cabin requirements but not the cargo area requirements.  I just called American and was told they haven't heard of this happening, but they couldn't tell me it wouldn't happen.


----------



## rnsnake (Jun 14, 2007)

Being highly allergic to cats also, I would not tolerate anyone having a cat on the plane.  I tell the flight attendants and counter staff of my allergies prior to boarding, and let them know that if something happens due to a cat on board, to pull my inhalers and other meds out of my carry on in case I'm unable.
I love cats and would have a dozen if I could.
Please find another way to transport your kitty. The unsuspecting people on board will thank you.


----------



## DianeG (Jun 15, 2007)

*Last row*

I would highly recommend the very last row. The carrier can be placed under the seat in front of you. If the plane is not quite full, this is usually a row that remains unassigned. The engine noise is a tad less than closer to the wings. As well, you would be amongst the first to board and kitty will not be as noticeable...


----------

